# Roger Waters CDN dates



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mon 06/04/07 Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place 

Wed 06/06/07 Quebec City, QC Colisee Pepsi 

Thu 06/07/07 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 

Thu 06/21/07 Vancouver, BC General Motors Place 

Sat 06/23/07 Calgary, AB Pengrowth Saddledome 

Sun 06/24/07 Edmonton, AB Rexall Place 

Wed 06/27/07 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre 

Sat 07/14/07 Toronto, ON Rogers Centre 

Amex Front of the line pre-sale on now! Just got mine for Calgary! :banana: 

Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Does he actually have some solo stuff? For me Pink Floyd is David Gilmour.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Does he actually have some solo stuff? For me Pink Floyd is David Gilmour.


He is doing DSOTM this tour, but he does have some not bad solo stuff (Pros & Cons is his best solo album). I've seen him in concert twice before and he always has a great band and they do the floyd stuff as good as Gilmour & co.

The way I see it, he is "pink" and the other guys are "floyd". :tongue: 

Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

His solo stuff was fairly rank. He always said that if he put "Pink Floyd" on the cover they would have sold millions. But they did not. I assume he is going to do a lot of Floyd material, probably most of the show will be. I think the ticket prices were really up there as well.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> The way I see it, he is "pink" and the other guys are "floyd". :tongue:
> 
> Pete


He was just the bass player, IMO. Running and hiding, before our community bass players show up. :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Have to give him full credit for The Wall, that was his baby


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Have to give him full credit for The Wall, that was his baby


...truly astounding.

i have "pink floyd" dvds from both waters and gilmour. pretty obvious why they can't co-exist under the pink floyd banner.

i give a slight edge to gilmour, but only slight.

-dh


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...truly astounding.
> 
> i have "pink floyd" dvds from both waters and gilmour. pretty obvious why they can't co-exist under the pink floyd banner.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree, nobody plays Floyd guitar solo's like Gilmour... I saw Floyd and Waters concerts about a month apart in the late 80's (Toronto & Hamilton). Floyd had more of the big show, theatrics and lighting etc, but musically I think I liked Waters better (Paul Carrack on keys and vocs).

I also saw the Pro's and Cons of Hitchhiking show at Massey Hall way back when (with Clapton on guitar) which was one of the better concerts I've ever seen. I assume this tour he will have Snowy White & Andy Fairweather-Low on guitars as usual. They are both great.

Pete


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I assume this tour he will have Snowy White & Andy Fairweather-Low on guitars as usual. They are both great.
> 
> Pete


That is my question. Doyle Bramhall II would be cool too, he was amazing on "In The Flesh".


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

got a link for tickets? I cant seem to find anything for GM place......mind you I have kids climbing all over me as I look....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That one does not appear to be on ticketmaster at this time. Calgary, Edmonton and Chicago are the only ones up there right now.



> Roger Waters will return to the United States and Canada this spring to perform Pink Floyd's epic The Dark Side Of The Moon in its entirety. The 24-date tour stops in arenas and amphitheatres beginning May 18 in West Palm Beach, Florida, and ends July 14 in Toronto.
> "The Dark Side Of The Moon" - The Return Engagement comprises two full sets plus encores performed by Waters and his band, plus the state-of-the-art production fans have come to expect from Waters.
> The first set will serve as an overview of his career including early Pink Floyd material - classic compositions from The Wall, Animals, Wish You Were Here, and The Final Cut - as well as from Waters' solo work, Amused To Death.
> Set two will present Waters and the band performing The Dark Side Of The Moon, from start-to-finish.
> ...


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

groovy, got it, tickets go on sale March 5th for us on the wet coast here....
now to do my best to get Police tickets!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Police tickets went on sale for Toronto 20 minutes ago, they are sold out


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

go one! lol...sold out fast, but I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw RW in the flesh tour quite sometime back with Doyle Bramall II.

It was AWESOME!!!!

How much are the tickets?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So far between $69.50 and $150.00 CDN


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

Saw the RW show last night in Van....it was absolutely amazing, i am still in awe over the sheer awesomeness of the show!


If you are floyd fan you will be very VERY impressed.

:rockon2:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jaggery said:


> I saw RW in the flesh tour quite sometime back with Doyle Bramall II.
> It was AWESOME!!!!



...my whole band is going to the toronto show.

i doubt that doyle will be there, unfortunately.

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bigmatty said:


> Saw the RW show last night in Van....it was absolutely amazing, i am still in awe over the sheer awesomeness of the show!
> 
> 
> If you are floyd fan you will be very VERY impressed.
> ...


I actually thought it would not be that good, maybe I am way off here.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...throughly enjoyed the toronto show saturday. i missed doyle bramhall, but the new guy sure got a lot of mileage out of what looked like a stock tele through a marshall, although the bridge pickup was definitely not stock. i'm determined to find out if it was a joe barden.

amazing sound. roger had an obvious case of laryngitis and couldn't speak much above a croak, but he had no problem singing.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...throughly enjoyed the toronto show saturday. i missed doyle bramhall, but the new guy sure got a lot of mileage out of what looked like a stock tele through a marshall, although the bridge pickup was definitely not stock. i'm determined to find out if it was a joe barden. -dh


...update: the guitarist is dave kilminster:

http://www.davekilminster.com/

he uses fender "ritchie kotzen" signature telecasters, no longer available, with dimarzio pickups.

-dh


----------

